# Brand names of LP gas stoves



## ljjlk (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, we have just started shopping for a free-standing LP gas stove and are confused about the wide ranges of prices. Our room size is 528 sq ft and is very well insulated. We find stoves any where from $300 (Pro Com) on up to thousands of dollars (Napoleon, Jotul, Mendota, etc. What do you get for the additional cost and are the more expensive stoves worth it? Can you please make a specific brand recommendation? Are there other brands we should consider? Thank you so much!


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 13, 2009)

You should find a dealer you are comfortable working with. Gas fireplaces / stove need regular maintenance. If the dealer you purchase from has no service dept who is going to fix it for you? Most of the big name brands are going to be high quality stuff. Something you find at a hardware or box store would be questionable.


----------



## ljjlk (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for your input. Does anyone else have any thoughts about the various brands of gas stoves?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2009)

ljjlk said:
			
		

> Thank you for your input. Does anyone else have any thoughts about the various brands of gas stoves?



There are a number of high quality stove manufacturers out there,
offering a WIDE range of products in different styles & heating capacities...
My advice is to look for one in the 25 -26K BTU (INPUT) range.
This size will give you what you need on the OUTPUT BTU size.
If you find one (or more) that you like, re-post here & we'll tell you the pros & 
cons of that particular product, based on our experiences with it (them)...
I doubt that you will find ANYONE here that has dealt with EVERY available 
gas-burning product on the market, but some of us have dealt with a LOT 
of them & I think we can point you in the right direction... 
My own personal preference is the Jotul product line, mainly because of
the wood stove styling, but Regency makes a damn fine heater, &
I'm sure there are others who prefer differently...


----------



## ljjlk (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you very much. We've been looking at a Napoleon GDS60. Does anyone have any thoughts/opinions on that particular stove?


----------

